# pics of my new a6



## a2lowvw (Dec 17, 2000)

picked it up a couple weeks back, black on black s-line 2.7t, tip, just the basics. lowered on h&r race 1.9/1.5 drop. wheels are 08 tt 18 x9 et 52 with 8mm/15mm spacers, tires are 235/40-18 toyo.


----------



## Snowhere (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: pics of my new a6 (a2lowvw)*

Black is fine in my book. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif How many miles on the clock?


----------



## Massboykie (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: pics of my new a6 (a2lowvw)*

Nice ride man!
Cheers
Massboykie


----------



## a2lowvw (Dec 17, 2000)

*Re: pics of my new a6 (Massboykie)*

45k, even lowered it still rides nice. my last audi


----------



## Snowhere (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: pics of my new a6 (a2lowvw)*

So what did you do with the Allroad? Those rims would look sweet on my Avant!


----------



## a2lowvw (Dec 17, 2000)

*Re: pics of my new a6 (Snowhere)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Snowhere* »_So what did you do with the Allroad? Those rims would look sweet on my Avant!

i blew the turbo's on it and traded it in. unless the avant is a widebody the wouldn't have fit, they are 20x8.5 with an et 15mm. sold the wheels and lost my job for doing such







but it turned out to be a blessing.


----------



## Snowhere (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: pics of my new a6 (a2lowvw)*

Yea, 20s are a bit to big for my taste. The only thing I see with 20s on it are lifted trucks with super blingy chrome rims that scream 'I am a complete douse bag that lifts a truck for offroading but then sticks rims on that would not survive 1 mile of real offroading.' I passed one in my 1500hd, going up to a lake that sits at 12,500' who was on the side of the trail crying that his $500 rim was bent.
Sounds like a good story, how do you lose a job over selling your rims?


----------



## a2lowvw (Dec 17, 2000)

*Re: pics of my new a6 (Snowhere)*

breech of contract/failure to obey company policies. anything bought from said retailer while employed must be sold through the company and the company gets 50% when said product is sold. those guidelines were unknowingly not followed, the policy had been the same for 30 some years and it had been recently updated and i wasn't aware of all the restrictions/revisions


----------



## K04A1 (Sep 1, 2004)

*Re: pics of my new a6 (Snowhere)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Snowhere* »_Yea, 20s are a bit to big for my taste. The only thing I see with 20s on it are lifted trucks with super blingy chrome rims that scream 'I am a complete douse bag that lifts a truck for offroading but then sticks rims on that would not survive 1 mile of real offroading.' I passed one in my 1500hd, going up to a lake that sits at 12,500' who was on the side of the trail crying that his $500 rim was bent.
Sounds like a good story, how do you lose a job over selling your rims? 

Agreed. 20's are crap


----------



## a2lowvw (Dec 17, 2000)

*Re: pics of my new a6 (K04A1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *K04A1* »_
Agreed. 20's are crap

20'S are for suv's and mini trucks


----------



## K04A1 (Sep 1, 2004)

*Re: pics of my new a6 (a2lowvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *a2lowvw* »_
20'S are for suv's and mini trucks









Word. *clears throat* I mean I concur.


----------



## B4 VARIANT STYLE!!! (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: pics of my new a6 (a2lowvw)*

I'm not a fan of 20's on C5s, BUT on your lowered Allroad they do look pretty nice.

_Quote, originally posted by *a2lowvw* »_


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

Looks even better in person. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
<-----Asked you about your suspension and wheels at the Tuesday GTG in Lynnwood.


----------



## B4 VARIANT STYLE!!! (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: (EK20)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EK20* »_Looks even better in person. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif.

I believe you!

_Quote, originally posted by *EK20* »_<-----Asked you about your suspension and wheels at the Tuesday GTG in Lynnwood.


Me? I think you're mistaking me for someone else, I wasn't at the GTG.


----------



## a2lowvw (Dec 17, 2000)

*Re: (B4 VARIANT STYLE!!!)*








he means me


----------



## B4 VARIANT STYLE!!! (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: (a2lowvw)*

gotcha.


----------

